
Live long and prosper: reviving an idea for income in old age - gpvos
http://www.npr.org/2015/11/27/457392597/live-long-and-prosper-reviving-an-idea-for-income-in-old-age
======
tomohawk
"It ended up falling apart when the insurance companies paid out less than
they said they would"

Sounds like the way Social Security will be in a few years.

~~~
jacquesm
I always planned my life around the idea that there would be _nobody_ taking
care of me and conversely that my income would be taxed to take care of
mistakes made in the planning of the lives of others. So far that strategy
seems to be working out as planned, I have absolutely no illusions about ever
drawing a pension but in spite of that I'm still paying into the state coffers
to support todays elderly (and I'm not complaining about that, I figure they
deserve their retirement, it's just that I wonder when if ever I'll have
mine).

